# cd you will buy soon enought, there too interresting to bypass?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There an Offering of naxos of Alban Berg Lyrical Suite and* Alexander Zemlinsky, * i was a tad familiar whit *Alban Berg* fameous lyrical suite, and always had a spark of interrest for Zemlinsky music.

Than the cd* Spain and the new world* look fabuleous

La marteau sans maitre of* Boulez*

These im bound to buy them soon has i get some extra cash, wht about you guys?
You know cd or classical composer you always wanted like* Tadeusz Baird *seem interresting has hell givin.

:tiphat:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Not telling.

At least not the ones I'm going to buy soon enough, and I hope no one wants them untill I'll get them; too few sensibly priced copies of those cds left and some already bordeline robberies. Though I'D like to buy some new releases badly, but it's maybe a year or two before that happens, not a priority right now.
But if i could buy those cds tomorrow it'd be *Cantigas de Santa Maria* sung by Hana Blaíková. I love her Bach singing, her voice and this is interesting and ethereal sounding version of cantigas. Another *Azahar* - Music by Alfonso X El Sabio; De Machaut; Stravinsky; Maurice Ohana performed by *La Tempête*.

*Ramon Llull: Hic et Nunc* performed by Carles Magraner and Capella de Ministrers.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ramon Llull: Hic et Nunc performed by Carles Magraner and Capella de Ministrers. Dear Marinera buy this cd , download it at all cost it'S one of the best medieval lore classical cd i heard so far

:tiphat:


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm so curious to listen the Szanto cds by Cimirro as I wrote in other post, these will be my next ones, 
I love rare piano music and Szanto is very unknown, and the etude orientale op1 on youtube is quite interesting


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm very excited about this upcoming release:










This album presents major new works commissioned to celebrate the 30th anniversary of the ELISION Ensemble by two composers with longstanding associations with the group. The works foreground the virtuosic, innovative talents of the musicians of ELISION, integrating the ensemble's expertise in improvisation alongside novel instrumental techniques developed in collaboration with these performers. Liza Lim's How Forests Think, featuring the Chinese sheng expert Wu Wei as a guest soloist, relfects on the work of anthropologist Eduardo Kohn, who writes about forest ecologies as the 'living thought' of human and non-human selves. Its music emerges out of criss-crossing conversations patterned like roots, vines, or fungal networks, its emergent forms made from assemblages of instruments whose qualities are like tendrils looking for places on which to clasp and entangle themselves. Aaron Cassidy's The wreck of former boundaries is a double trumpet concerto conceived for the unique talents of ELISION's Tristram Williams and New York-based improviser Peter Evans. Its wild, visceral virtuosity liquidates geometric, architectural, and latticed structures in favour of sinuous, sculptural, and shape-shifting instability. It is a work that sets movement, energy, force, and velocity against states fo friction, resistance, viscosity, and elasticity, revelling in the fluid relationships that arise out of the flickering, gurgling, swerving multi-channel electronics that run across the work's duration.

TRACKLISTING
1 Liza Lim: How Forests Think - I: Tendril & Rainfall
2 Liza Lim: How Forests Think - II: Mycelia
3 Liza Lim: How Forests Think - III: Pollen
4 Liza Lim: How Forests Think - IV: The Trees
5 Aaron Cassidy: The wreck of former boundaries

Artist: ELISION Ensemble | Wu Wei, 37-pipe sheng (How Forests Think) | Peter Evans, trumpet/piccolo trumpet (The wreck of former boundaries) | Tristram Williams, trumpet/quartertone flugelhorn (The wreck of former boundaries)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My most recent purchase (arrived in the mail yesterday) is the 30 CD box set from NAXOS titled "The Anniversary Collection", and though it sits next to me and I've looked over the contents list on the back cover of the box, I haven't opened the shrink wrap yet. But it looks inviting. Even though I have everything in the box, and some of it in the exact same recording, there are interpretations here that will be new to me, and that's important, too. For instance, though I have plenty of Dvorak 9ths, I do not have the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra/Marin Alsop recording, which is in the box. And since this symphony is one of my favorites, I look forward to hearing new interpretations. And I do know that Alsop has done great work with the Baltimore ensemble.















This 30 CD set is something I really didn't need. I probably could have picked up individual discs of those several pieces (like the Alsop Dvorak symphony) I want to hear, but it would have cost about the same as the bargain price of this box set. And I appreciate NAXOS's commitment to recording, so I help the company out by supporting their efforts with my coin. I recall once reading (in _Stereophile Magazine_, I think) that Klaus Heymann, when asked if he intends to record everything, familiar and unfamiliar in the classical world (because that seems to be the direction NAXOS, which he founded, was taking) he said unabashedly something like "Yes, I hope to." That is great for our hobby of enjoying great music. And I appreciate Klaus for his efforts thus far, which partly explains why I do have so many NAXOS discs in my collection. And a lot of it is unavailable elsewhere.

So, I have a lot to listen to. Yes, I'm fortunate in that respect.

I don't so much have plans for future purchases, that is, music I have on a "to buy" list, but I read the music magazines and the record company catalogs and when I find interesting things I make purchases. And I do over-buy. I have many discs of interesting stuff still in shrinkwrap, and I have to get to those things. But there is so much to hear and only limited time to hear it, even for an old retired do-nothing guy like me. But though I have been attempting to downsize my disc purchasing habits with some small success (I am certainly not buying boxes full of discs like I have in past years), I still find new and interesting things that I can't resist. Call them "Must Hears".

I am interested in getting the recently released new vinyl box set of the complete George Harrison albums. I know, that's not classical. Yet. But I remain a Beatles fan and have picked up many of the fab four's single releases over the years. And as a guitar player myself I admit to favoring Harrison over the other boys in that band. And though I do have all of the discs on CD, I remain a vinyl lover and feel that somehow the joy of listening to Beatles and post-Beatles releases on big black discs is preferable to hearing it on smaller shiny silver discs or downloads. So ....









But I have no list of must buy classical discs right now. I probably do have items in my shopping cart at places like Berkshire Record Outlet and ArkivMusic and H&B and Presto Classical ... but I do have enough on hand to explore, probably for a couple years at least. I have acquired quite a library of discs largely because my interests in music have long been for new music and rarely performed works that don't get radio play. I enjoy a couple of classical FM stations, especially the local NPR station, but they seldom play contemporary or avant-garde works, which I have a craving to explore. I've found over the years that if I want to hear something by Boulez or Xenakis or Penderecki or one of the many many less well-known contemporary composers currently at work, I have to get the music on disc. In the past few years, of course, the internet has made it possible to hear some of these pieces. But I come from the old school days when if you wanted to hear music that wasn't played on the radio you had to acquire the disc. And I did.

And somewhere along the line I became, besides a music lover, a record collector. Now, thousands of discs in, I think less about what I'm going to buy or add to my collection and more about what I can listen to today. For even if I haven't heard a certain interpretation of Beethoven's Fifth for several years, it can be refreshing to return to an old black disc and relive the moment of first hearing, which had occurred some decades in the past.

I'm happy to have this hobby. Very happy. There are certainly worse things one can do with one's life.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Brice Pauset* from france but.. sadely un français diantre!! lol just kidding, he seem like a fine gentelman, and his music look interresting.

hey les français faites pas une boulette avec mes vannes  Ihope the french dont that it personnal, no bitterness or hatred hey.. sweet dreams everyone


----------

